# Cubase 8 Key Commands for Scroll L and R, Clip Gain?



## Andrew Goodwin (Mar 2, 2015)

Cubase 8
Has anyone set up a key command for to scroll left and right in the piano roll or the main session window? I can't find any term that matches in the key commands dialogue box.

Is it possible to setup a key command for clip gain?

I've been searching various forums and sites and can't seem to find anything.


----------



## tokatila (Mar 2, 2015)

Andrew Goodwin @ Mon Mar 02 said:


> Cubase 8
> Has anyone set up a key command for to scroll left and right in the piano roll or the main session window? I can't find any term that matches in the key commands dialogue box.
> 
> Is it possible to setup a key command for clip gain?
> ...



Not sure what you mean? Have you tried +/- (From Keypad? Hold shift for faster scrolling)

And what I really like is to assign "Step Back bar" and "Step Bar" to Num 4 and Num 6 respectively for scrolling in bars. And in addition "Nudge Cursor" to Num 7 and Num 9. Then I can scroll locators with Num 1 and Num 3, Bars with 4 and 6 and Beats with 7 9. And then for imprecise scrolling +/-.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey Tokatila,

Actually I remember now, the issue is that on my laptop I do not have a "-" or "+" because there is no num pad. I tried the ones in the number row, but they are not the same. 

Any chance you could type the "+" or "-" in the key commands dialogue and tell me what the cubase term is for them? I'd love to use them to scroll and just assign them to my touch osc template. 

I tried the nudge and the step bar they work great, but the don't progress the screen. I basically will have to move the piano roll screen back and forth to look at the midi and those don't seem to do that


----------



## tokatila (Mar 2, 2015)

Andrew Goodwin @ Mon Mar 02 said:


> Hey Tokatila,
> 
> Actually I remember now, the issue is that on my laptop I do not have a "-" or "+" because there is no num pad. I tried the ones in the number row, but they are not the same.
> 
> ...



Cubase term for all keypad commands are Num X, where X is the command. So "+" is "Num +" from keypad. 

Nudge and step bar scroll the screen, but you need to have an auto-scroll turned on. (Shortkey F)


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Mar 2, 2015)

haha yeah I didn't have autoscroll on. works now and thanks for the + and - explanation that really helps. I feel like i've wasted time in the past grabbing the scroll bar with the mouse. Making some new Touch OSC buttons

thanks again Tokatila!


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay so on a laptop with no ten key section here's how I found the command in Cubase 8

I made this quick applescript to type the non existent num pad keys into cubase:

tell application "Cubase 8" to activate
tell application "System Events"
key code 78
end tell


Respectively change these
78 = Num -
69 = Num +

The cubase commands in the key commands dialogue are called "Forward" and "Rewind". Like you mentioned earlier though, these again do not work without "autoscroll" being switched on. I don't really like autoscroll so. I'm going to assign them to touch osc buttons and script autoscroll to be turned on before it is pressed and then off after I release the key.


----------

